# my complaint



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

As a hunter I would like to see the extra gun weekend closed and never brought back. This would allow the deer a bit more time to settledown for bow hunters and those of the late season muzz hunt. 

I bowhunt all season... and after gun they are so spooked it is hard to get one close... then 2 weeks later we light up the woods again with this added weekend.... which further spooks deer, driving them nocturnal. 

Anyone aggree with me or are the deer where I hunt in need of prozac? Or am I the one in need of some chill pills?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Let me see. The gun hunters get 9 days. You as a bow hunter get 4 months. It sounds to me like the gun hunters would have more of an argument than you on that one.

I am mostly a bow hunter as well but I am able to accept that the sluggers can have their few days to hunt.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Or am I the one in need of some chill pills?


i vote for number 3

geeze,the deer foru is starting to sound like the steelhead forum lately


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

If the bow kill continues to rise (especially antlerless) the extra weekend gun season may not be necessary. The extra season is a population control method and it also allows hunters to hunt a couple extra days without taking off work. 

The deer are no doubt on edge after last week, but they still need to eat, drink and rest. Change your tactics a bit and get after them - I have taken a couple real good ones in late bow season, it just gets tougher.

Also, in some areas of SW OH the deer aren't pressured all that much during gun week. I watched a 6 point and two does feed calmly off the edge of a field last Friday during the season.

Get out there and hunt close to bedding and feeding areas and it just may surprise you!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

misfit said:


> geeze,the deer foru is starting to sound like the steelhead forum lately


Wow, that is a strong accusation!!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I am primarily an archery hunter. I like the idea of the second weekend for gun. I gives some time for people who don't like the mass hysteria of the single week. As for disrupting the deer movement well I personally don't want to hunt deer in late Dec early Jan. The beauty of bow season is the last week of October and the first 2 weeks of November if you can't fill your tag or bag your big buck by then the odds greatly reduce after Thanksgiving of that happening anyway. If you take the 5-12 of November off and hunt it solid for that week you will realize that you can take up ice fishing which we all know is a pretty good time.


Disclaimer: I am not bashing gun hunters for at times I am one of those also. There is also no intent of insulting anyone. I can neither confirm or deny ever breaking a law as it relates to hunting for I believe I am ethical. I cast no stones only crankbaits. If I find a shed in the woods I pick it up as I would if I were to find a fossil or arrowhead for I believe that the rightful owners of those can't complain either. End of rant. But this thread is probally going to be another good one.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

Use your muzzle loader for gun season then you can hunt before the extended weekend. Problem solved.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

I am an archery hunter who has at times taken a shot gun or muzzle loader out and I don't mind the extra weekend for those hunters that would rather gun hunt. BKR is right on the money! Be thankful our laws are not like Michigans where the gun season is during the rut!!!! I just stay home for a few weeks and let others enjoy the woods and pick it back up for the last 3 weeks of archery season.

Nice disclaimer Squid !!!!!!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

its real simple to hunt pressured deer.Find the thickest cover you can and then find the closest food source and camp at sun up and sun down.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Bow hunter here, but I still love the extended season.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll go one better..

Gun season should be limited to the use of only muzzle loaders and/or slug guns plugged to only hold one shot.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, one more.

Deer drives should be outlawed


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

dwmikemx said:


> I'll go one better..
> 
> Gun season should be limited to the use of only muzzle loaders and/or slug guns plugged to only hold one shot.


I use a single shot so I'm all for that one.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have used an 870 for years and this year hunted with an 11-87. It only takes one shot. If you are unloading your gun on a deer you probably need to spend more time at the range learning how to shoot. This years doe, one shot, open sites, 95 yards, never took another step. With that being said I still like the idea of having a back up round just in case.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I agree...having the back-up shot is nice. The Doe I shot only took one shot at 55 yards.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

My gun deer took 1 shot also- 9yds (+-1yd). I knew I should have brought my bow


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I only carry my muzzleloader so I am always limited to one shot. It's more accurate and has a longer range. But I feel that is all I need anyway. I took my doe at 117 yards(rangefinder) and put it right through both lungs. If you only have one shot you tend to make it "count" more often than if you know you have three.

I always get excited trying to get a deer after the gun seasons but it hasn't happened for me yet. It is tough when the deer are super spooky or nocturnal and there are 200,000 less to chase than when the season began. All the dumb ones have already died.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

it's sure starting to look like it's gonna be a loooooooong winter!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

jeffmo said:


> it's sure starting to look like it's gonna be a loooooooong winter!!


Come on ice!!!


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a woods that is Bow Only Hunting because that is what the landowner wants. This is a big plus for me, yes the deer are extra spooky, I just move my stand a little higher, but the deer are packed in this woods thats to no Gunners.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I got one in bow and one in gun... it's all good. I just don't hink the extra weekend is needed with the increased kills the last few years... and that more people need to practice shooting before heading out on the great pumpkin parade... lol.

Peace out fellow hunters... 1 shot is all it takes.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Bassnpro1 said:


> If you only have one shot you tend to make it "count" more often than if you know you have three.


I always make the first shot count. Even though I have three shots, I figure if I miss, I will be shooting at running deer.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I have friends that there job demands a lot out of them. They can only hunt weekends so when the extra weekend came out they were happy.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

While I prefer bow hunting, because of my class schedule and work schedule I haven't been able to get out since the third week of the season. The first gun season fell during my last full week of classes so I was busy doing term projects and studying, and was unable to hunt. WHile the odds look slim right now I am hoping that I will finally be able to get back out during the bonus weekend and relieve some tension. so for me I like having it.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree that the additional weekend makes a big difference to the folks who can't take weekday time off. That means twice the time to hunt for them.

There is nothing that says everyone has to like hunting deer with a gun. If you don't like it the answer is simple. Do something else that time. We have been doing gun week for decades and the deer population is still continuing to grow so nobody needs to worry that they are shooting all of your deer.

I find it quite an elitist attitude to sit here and criticize the gunners saying that they are doing it all wrong. I do mostly archery hunting but I do enjoy going out with the gun at times. I find nothing wrong with that method. Is it easier? Certainly. But why is that wrong? Some people like to paint with a broad brush when describing what they call slob hunters, orange brigade, etc. No doubt there are a few who don't deserve to have a gun and be in the woods but the largest majority of the guys are safe and law abiding. If you are going to complain about them then you better give due time to those who venture out during archery season and break laws. I know plenty stories of gut shot deer, trespassers, Bambi killers, etc. that come from archery season.

I will continue to be primarily an archery hunter because that is how I really truly enjoy hunting. But I say to each his own. The only gun hunters that I have a problem with is when they start endangering me or trespassing on my property.

So in the end I will just ask this simple question. "Why can't we all just get along?"


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Very Well Put!!!!!! <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

During bow season, I hunt with a bow.

During gun season, I hunt with a shotgun.

During muzzle loading season, I hunt with a muzzle loader.

If they had bazooka or machine gun season, I would hunt with those.

I don't make the rules but I do play by them.

I do understand that this is the season for wishes so I hope that every
one's wishes come true.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I used to really enjoy muzzleloader season when it was a week long. It also seemed to be effective in helping to manage the deer numbers. the smokepolers get shorted more than anyone else. I would like to see the extra weekend of gun stopped and the muzzleloader season expanded again. There were a fair number of hunters in the woods, without it being a zoo. Now it seems more crowded/crazy because it is only a few days long.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

How could smokepolers be shorted when they can use them during gun season?Seems maybe the gun hunters are shorted. Lets make it so everyone who wants to hunt has to pass a accuracy test. Then we will see how many people get to hunt.


----------

